
YouTube Unveils Slick Experimental Redesign, Codenamed Cosmic Panda - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/07/youtube-unveils-slick-experimental-redesign-codenamed-cosmic-panda/
======
blahedo
Aha! I'd been wondering---I've seen this a few times over the last couple
weeks and wondered if I'd stumbled into a different section of YouTube or
something, but it was always ephemeral. Apparently I was just falling into the
A/B testing. :)

------
geekfactor
I enabled the new UI and was disappointed to right-click on a video and still
find Flash player. Isn't it about time for them to move on?

That said, it's a decent looking visual improvement.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Separate experiment. <http://youtube.com/html5>

~~~
awa
I like it when you right click-> Click on Save as video.. and get RickRolled

~~~
taken11
I like it when you right click-> Click on Save as video.. and unfortunately,
this video is not available in Germany because it may contain music for which
GEMA has not granted the respective music rights. Sorry about that.

~~~
darklajid
You might appreciate this link to start your weekend..

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niJWmdnxEFc>

------
staunch
The Google "Panda" update killed sites like Mahalo.com. Since then Mahalo has
turned to SEO'ing YouTube. I bet this redesign's name gave them heart attack.

------
jshort
I like the new look. I've always liked a darker screen while watching a video
especially for long periods of time. I also like the wide variety of sizes you
can change the video screen too. I do however wish there was a fit to screen
option as I often like to watch a video while working on another part of my
screen. Perhaps a screen dimmer that darkens all but the video.

~~~
jannes
Apparently in Chrome there is a fit to screen button, whereas in Firefox there
isn't. (I haven't looked at it in other browsers.) They must be doing a
browser detection to turn that feature on. I wonder why.

------
neutronicus
Looks kind of like Hulu.

~~~
horser4dish
That was my first thought as well. However, I like Hulu's viewing page, so I'm
glad YouTube is taking after it (or seems to be, anyway). It's a much less
distracting screen than the current YT page is, since all of the suggested
videos and commends and whatnot are below the video, possibly even off-screen,
instead off directly to the right of whatever you're trying to watch.

------
wccrawford
I like it. The dark background doesn't blind you when you're watching a dark
video now.

------
dev1n
What about a revamped comment section? I didn't see anything pertaining to
comments and those are just as important to the site as the videos are.

~~~
fourspace
Really? YouTube could remove the comments and not only would I likely not
notice, but I'd consider it an improvement. Their current comments harbor some
of the most idiotic fury I've seen on the internet.

~~~
mortenjorck
YouTube comments have actually improved a lot over the past couple of years.
They have advanced from what was once a morass of non-sequitur racial slurs in
vaguely parseable sentences to a predictable pattern of self-amused meme
repetition.

------
clistctrl
I really like it, but I'm surprised to not see my google+ notifications on
top.

~~~
beck5
Me to, youtube must have the most active user time of any of the google sites,
this must be a missed opportunity?

~~~
maxwell
Not necessarily. YouTube is a separate social network, and while they might
phase it out in favor of Google+ videos eventually, there's no rush. They can
experiment more with an independent YouTube, in ways they never could with
Google Video. They seem to have a good team working on it, who shouldn't be
wasting their time dealing with the G+ people yet.

Same deal with Android. Some day it'll merge with Chrome, but right now, it's
better to keep them apart and follow each vision through, to see where it
leads.

The hospitality company I work for does this with properties. We have an
inland 5-star inn & health spa with world-class fine dining, contemporary
oceanfront hotel & fitness spa with seafood restaurant, riverside motor lodge
& yacht marina, beachfront bed & breakfast, Italian restaurant, event center,
skiing/hiking resort with gardens & fine dining, seasonal hotel that we only
manage, and upstart chain of luxury hotels. This diversity allows us to
experiment, and eventually scale up more broadly and efficiently.

